# Ridley Frame



## indexical (Jul 19, 2016)

A couple of years ago, I bought a used Ridley bike and was hoping someone could tell me the year and model of the bike. I tried to find out these from the serial number, but I am also unable to locate it on the frame, I checked everywhere! Thank you very much for your help!








​


----------

